# Anybody riding a Crisp Titanium



## b712 (Aug 18, 2006)

I"m in the process of getting a new ride and was wandering if anybody has a Crisp and what they thought of it??


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was looking at him when I was deciding on my last bike. He lives within driving distance from me so I could get fitted with no issues. He makes very nice frames but in the end, I went with an off the shelf carbon frame (Cervélo). Go figure...I would love to see some photos if anybody has one. A couple of people around my area have one...http://www.crisptitanium.com/crisp_inglese.htm


----------



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

b712 said:


> I"m in the process of getting a new ride and was wandering if anybody has a Crisp and what they thought of it??



His welds are pretty ugly, there are better Ti builders out there imo.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This will take you to a few photos of Crisp, and two of his bikes at the Milan Bike Show:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/11/milan-bike-show-more-to-come.html


----------



## roberto_s (Mar 13, 2008)

*Crisp Titanium*



TiDreaming said:


> His welds are pretty ugly, there are better Ti builders out there imo.


Not sure what that is based on. I have a CRISP and it is immaculate, with perfect welds! I first heard of Darren when he won the Best Titanium frame at NAHBS in '04. Then what convinced me was seeing a thread across the hall at http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=218230&page=2 and then some other write-ups at Cyclingnews.com. I also recently saw he was selected among 8 builders for the Dream Road category in the 2008 Bicycling Buyer's Guide. 

Email me if you have any specific questions about my CRISP. I love the ride and it was a great experience.

Roby


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

TiDreaming said:


> His welds are pretty ugly, there are better Ti builders out there imo.


He definatley uses more filler than others. I suspect the frames look better in person than in those pictures. The pictures on the MTBR site look pretty nice. To be good at TIG you have to have the combination of drummer and artist. It's hard to get that "Roll of Dimes" look over and over again. I think you look at any Ti frame you will see an inperfection somewhere.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

That wedge shaped top tube looks ill advised (ouch!)


----------

